# Anavar+Women



## Brittney (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey, I've read tons of forms on women taking Anavar. Some have said it's main use is for leaning, some say for bulking, and I'm aware of the possible side effects.
I'm considering starting a cycle next week, starting off at 5 mg. My main goal is to bulk! I'm 20, 5"11, 143 pounds. My diet is good with high protein/carbs. I just have troubles gaining muscle mass on my own, due to already being so lean. I'm just looking for some opinions from other women that have taken Anavar for the same reason. 
Thanks


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome Brittney!

Here's a read for ya: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/female-talk/136316-women-drugs.html

And also you can find more existing posts using the search button. Anavar is the most predictable/"least" sides steroid out there and in low doses is relatively safe. You can bulk or cut on it - it is not the steroid doing the work but rather the steroid supporting the diet & training that you do. The diet always drives everything. For you if you've either got low estro / high test naturally or one of those ripping metabolisms, you'll need to figure out how to eat to get progress, but anavar helps promote lean muscle mass and recovery.


----------



## joannapreston (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm also considering taking anavar i've read to take it with a stack, what side affects will i get? i'm a bit scared but i want muscles so bad, i eat protein from chicken, eggs, fish and have protein shakes. i will wait another few weeks and see my results without, then may buy this, what do you think? thank you so much for anyone's advice  keep pumping...believe and achieve


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 3, 2012)

joannapreston said:


> Hi, I'm also considering taking anavar i've read to take it with a stack, what side affects will i get? i'm a bit scared but i want muscles so bad, i eat protein from chicken, eggs, fish and have protein shakes. i will wait another few weeks and see my results without, then may buy this, what do you think? thank you so much for anyone's advice  keep pumping...believe and achieve



Here's a read for ya: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/female-talk/136316-women-drugs.html

If you're scared of it , you have no business playing with it. But at the same time, your diet & training are still the foundation of anything. Not the drugs.  Are you currently running something else? What is it you're waiting a few weeks for results from? For anyone to make any comment on what you're doing, can you please post up your current stats, goals, time already spent training, what your diet looks like in detail (total cals, macro nutrient break out - % protein, fat carb - you can find this if you put your typical daily meal plan into a food counts program like FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal). and what your current training is.


----------

